# Puppy eating fallen cherries



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Over the last week Obi's appetite has reduced quite a lot and he his now barely eating two out of his three meals a day (which he would previously wolf down). Some days he's struggling to eat just one. He seems to be weeing/pooing as normal and drinking lots of water and is active/lively as usual on walks etc. He is currently eating JWB with some Butchers choice wet food mixed in (from breeder) and I was about to change his food of to NI and Origen/Liver/chicken for treats but obviously holding back on that now. 

Now Obi has been sick twice over the last 3 days. Once just now, which seems to have brought up most of what he ate this am for breakfast. I'm starting to get concerned. 

Is this reduction of appetite normal? The only thing I can note that might be a causing factor are fallen cherries in our garden. Obi seems obsessed with trying to eat them. The minute he gets outside he heads straight for the tree. He eats the flesh off them but he does leave the pips. I've read about cyanide poisoning from the cherry pips (apparently it's inside the pips) and I have been trying to stop him and clean up the cherries but there are so many it's an impossible task. It's getting to the point where I will have to accompany him on lead in the garden. 

Do you think I should switch him to chicken and rice to settle his tummy? I'm guessing this is what a vet would say? His poos are still normal. 

p.s. forgot to say he has had his first pigs ear the first day he was sick and he was given one yesterday eve too which he is still chewing on. Could it be those? 


Thanks
Clare


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

try some white fish and rice the fish is ment to be lighter on the tummy than chiken


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry Clare no real experience, although can see why you are concerned... if you've read that about cherries I'd be inclined to assume that it is those that are making him vomit. Id really try and keep him away from them and also try the chicken or fish that Kendal suggested and hope that its that. Just keep a check that he does nt appear lethargic or unwell in any other way though. Good luck ... how long does the tree fruit for ? x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

My friend's cockapoo eat the fallen cherries and ended up very sick and had to spend several days in doggy hospital, I would just check with your vet xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

An update on Obi and the cherry tree saga! Spoke to my vet and he thinks it could have been the cherries (risk of cyanide poisoning from the pips) but that Obi would have to eat a serious amount to really hurt him. So advice was to settle his tummy with chicken and rice (which I had started any way) and stop him eating any more and monitor him. 

So Obi is now banned from the back garden  unless he's on a lead with me! In the last 24 hours his appetite is back and no more vomiting. He went on his off lead walk this morning in the park and definitely had more of a spring in his step! So I'm relieved I caught the cherry eating in time before he consumed too much. This is the first year that this damn tree has born fruit (typical!) and I now have to figure out how long this fruit phase will last or how to get rid of them? There is a ridiculous amount. This am I picked up at least 50 pips/half eaten cherries off the ground. The birds are having a great time eating them, shame they dont clean up after themselves 

Beware of cherry trees


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad he seems better now, thanks for advice though was nt aware they were toxic. Sods law its never born fruit before..... cherry pie...crumble..jam !!!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

What a pain! Our Cherry tree always bears fruit, but the birds get it all before it gets anywhere near being picked, let alone falling to the floor. However, I have just started sampling some cherry liquer and cherry gin that I made from my Dad's cherries last year, so I would HIGHLY recommend that as a way of getting rid of them. :twothumbs:


----------

